# 6Oct Pics



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Pics from our trip yesterday. John (Telum Pices), Brandon (Miller Time), and myself each shot a nice AJ. If you notice from the Whale Shark video, my first one pulled off. Even Bianca got an AJ (by proxy) right Brandon?:whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice, bet they'd look better if you weren't wearing that hat Troy!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice, bet they'd look better if you weren't wearing that hat Troy!


 Even though I'm in mourning from a sorry performance, I will always sport the colors with pride!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice, bet they'd look better if you weren't wearing that hat Troy!


It got kind of old when I am sitting there holding the AJ up and he says "wait, I need my hat for the picture.":thumbup::whistling:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Troy is the endangered Red Snapper in season?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

First I couldn't figure out why the thread was called "60 count." Then I figured out I'm retarded (I actually knew that already). Lol

Nice fish! 

How do you guys like those stringers? It looks like they would work well. I'm worried I would catch that tag end in the gem bag.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> How do you guys like those stringers? It looks like they would work well. I'm worried I would catch that tag end in the gem bag.


I had one for about 2 dives and hated it, the last thing I need is my stringer poking me. Some ppl live them tho.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> I had one for about 2 dives and hated it, the last thing I need is my stringer poking me. Some ppl live them tho.


I like my stringer end to stick out because I can start it in the fish and open the stringer one handed. And the thickness and the fact that it's way past the close loop, I know the fish is not coming off. Just ask Brandon what happens to the other type stringers. His got all bent out of shape on this last trip.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> I like my stringer end to stick out because I can start it in the fish and open the stringer one handed. And the thickness and the fact that it's way past the close loop, I know the fish is not coming off. Just ask Brandon what happens to the other type stringers. His got all bent out of shape on this last trip.


This is what I was thinking when weighing the "pros." I still worry about the twig and giggle berries though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I had to use this kind the last two trips because my other one crapped out on me. It actually wasnt to bad and never once poked me. Like Jon said it was nice to be able to poke the fish first and be able to open it with one hand.

I had been using my old stringer that got pretty bent up the last time i went aj hunting. I had mine and my wifes aj on it and Troy tried to pull it into the boat and the fish slipped right off of it and started floating away.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice fish GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

fivestar said:


> Nice fish GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> First I couldn't figure out why the thread was called "60 count." Then I figured out I'm retarded (I actually knew that already). Lol
> 
> Nice fish!
> 
> How do you guys like those stringers? It looks like they would work well. I'm worried I would catch that tag end in the gem bag.


I agree with John...one hand to string the fish is the biggest advantage...they are very strong too. I've seen the other metal stringers pop loose when bring big fish onto the boat...just ask Brandon :001_huh:


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> It got kind of old when I am sitting there holding the AJ up and he says "wait, I need my hat for the picture.":thumbup::whistling:


To all concerned...the LSU hat serves many purposes. For one, it looks amazing, two, it covers up my bald spots!!!


----------

